# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  cement sheeting for fence/wall

## mrhatmostly

I have a basic paling fence at the moment and want to improve.  I am also keen on raising the height of the fence to bring the focus back into my yard and a little more privacy. 
My original thought was to cement sheeting to turn my paling fence into a rendered wall.  I was simply going to try and nail a cement sheet onto the paling fence (so that the neighbour's side was not disturbed in any way) cement bag for a finish and then paint.  Now I have a feeling that the back side will not be protected from moisture simply being backed onto the existing fence and absorb water and eventually rot.  Can anyone confirm this? 
So I have been moving instead towards attaching colourbond sheets over the paling figuring the costs comparable to the cement sheeting, easier (less dust mess) to install, and easier future repair if required (no painting).  Anyone got any problems to look out for with this approach? 
To raise the height I was looking at adding 3-4 Jarrah slats onto the top to finish it off.

----------


## Bloss

The fibre cement sheet won't 'rot' so that's not an issue. What you use to frame it might if you did not use treated pine or something long lasting in exterior use. Whether this idea would work depends much upon how solid is the existing fence - it might be OK, or it might not. In both cases you would probably need to screw all the palings on first so that they don't simply pull out when the new cladding is attached. Of course as usual you local council will have rules that might put paid to your grand plans.

----------


## mrhatmostly

OK - back to choosing between which finish I want then!! 
Talked to the council and they didn't care as long as I didn't break height rules. 
Thanks for that!

----------


## r3nov8or

Since you're not erecting a new 'substantial' fence or screen, why not just paint the pailings? It can make a dramatic difference for little cost.

----------

